# Waze et la géolocalisation en continue



## CGinoux (5 Mai 2016)

Salut à tous!

Juste un petit post pour vous dire que j'ai trouvé une petite astuce pour éviter que Waze vous suive partout.
Vu qu'il n'y a que la possibilité d'autoriser "Toujours" la géolocalisation dans les réglages de l'iPhone pour cette appli, elle géolocalise tout le temps. Résultat, ma batterie en prenait un coup !
J'avais tout le temps l'icône de géolocalisation en haut de mon écran, même quand l'appli était éteinte. Il fallait que désactive la géolocalisation après chaque utilisation, pas pratique.
En cherchant un peu, j'ai remarqué que cela venait de l'option "suivi de position" qui était activée.
Vous trouverez cette option dans l'application Waze, en cliquant sur la roue dentelée du menu de gauche, puis en cliquant sur "Général".
Cette option vous permet de programmer un trajet, et de vous dire quand partir en fonction de la circulation en temps réel. C'est génial, mais pas tout le temps utile pour moi. 

Voilà, si ça peut aider quelqu'un d'autre 

P.S.: Je sais que ce problème aurait pu être réglé en refusant la géolocalisation pour Waze dans les réglages de l'iPhone, et en l'activant seulement quand j'ai besoin de l'app, mais je trouve ça un peu fastidieux à la longue !


----------



## Hellow (5 Mai 2016)

Je ne suis pas du tout dans le même cas que toi, Waze est bien activé en localisation en continue, et il me localise seulement lorsque je l'ouvre même avec l'option Suivi de position activé. Bizarre. ^^


----------



## CGinoux (6 Mai 2016)

Hellow a dit:


> Je ne suis pas du tout dans le même cas que toi, Waze est bien activé en localisation en continue, et il me localise seulement lorsque je l'ouvre même avec l'option Suivi de position activé. Bizarre. ^^


Ah... Bizarre en effet ^^


----------



## arzouille (25 Juillet 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, j'avais exactement le même problème, je savais que ça venait de Waze, mais je ne savais pas ce qui provoquait ça.


----------



## PokerChichi (3 Janvier 2017)

CGinoux a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Juste un petit post pour vous dire que j'ai trouvé une petite astuce pour éviter que Waze vous suive partout.
> Vu qu'il n'y a que la possibilité d'autoriser "Toujours" la géolocalisation dans les réglages de l'iPhone pour cette appli, elle géolocalise tout le temps. Résultat, ma batterie en prenait un coup !
> ...



Un grand merci pour ton post/mini-tuto!


----------

